# Still Waiting for Visa But Have Possible Emergency in UK



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

My husband (of five months) is the British citizen. He's had cancer twice (been clear now for eight years) but just telephoned to tell me he's having symptoms again, and has made an appointment with NHS Scotland to find out if the cancer has returned.

In the US, a visa applicant receives three emails from UKBA: 1-when the application and supporting documents have been added to the queue to be assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer; 2nd-when the application has been assigned; and 3rd-when the determination has been made and what the courier details are.

I did not choose priority service (kicking myself even harder now for that stupidity!).

I have received the first email (3rd May) with a projected timeline of 28 days, but not the 2nd.

His appointment is for this Thursday (9th June), and obviously I'd like to be there but don't hold out much hope for that happening. We should know something by early the following week because they've already promised him they will rush his tests.

If the news is bad, I NEED to be home with him-they will start him right away on treatment and I cannot let my husband go through that alone!

Does anyone have any idea of what I can do to expedite my visa or simply get my passport back so I can return on a visitor 6-month visa in case I need to get home without waiting for my settlement visa application to go through on the posted timeline?

I count the time they've had it at 25 business (leaving out weekends) days due to a UK bank holiday, and the US Memorial Day holiday. Am I counting right?

Those of you who pray, I would appreciate your prayers for my husband, his name is Paul.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> My husband (of five months) is the British citizen. He's had cancer twice (been clear now for eight years) but just telephoned to tell me he's having symptoms again, and has made an appointment with NHS Scotland to find out if the cancer has returned.
> 
> In the US, a visa applicant receives three emails from UKBA: 1-when the application and supporting documents have been added to the queue to be assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer; 2nd-when the application has been assigned; and 3rd-when the determination has been made and what the courier details are.
> 
> ...


I'm not a religious person but my thoughts are with you and Paul.

I'm sorry I don't have an answer to your question but wish you both the very best and I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Shelby said:


> I'm not a religious person but my thoughts are with you and Paul.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have an answer to your question but wish you both the very best and I hope everything is ok.


Thank-you, Shelby  

Hopefully someone will have a suggestion soon. I'm a lot frantic right now, and not having much success reading the UKBA pages. I thought I'd seen something on this sort of situation, but I didn't bookmark it, and am not having any luck finding that page again.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*So sorry you both are having to go through this! I can't answer your question either, but I will most definitely keep both you and your husband, Paul in my prayers. I do hope he does not get bad news!*


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> My husband (of five months) is the British citizen. He's had cancer twice (been clear now for eight years) but just telephoned to tell me he's having symptoms again, and has made an appointment with NHS Scotland to find out if the cancer has returned.
> 
> In the US, a visa applicant receives three emails from UKBA: 1-when the application and supporting documents have been added to the queue to be assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer; 2nd-when the application has been assigned; and 3rd-when the determination has been made and what the courier details are.
> 
> ...


There is no mechanism for expediting your application if you didn't pay for priority. You either wait and hope you get your passport back with your visa in time, or request the return of your passport for urgent reasons, which usually means withdrawing your application. If you have already given your biometrics, then no refund of your fees is normally made, and you'll have to re-apply and pay again. Business days exclude UK and US holidays. If you wish to withdraw your application, see https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=refund_visafee

I will definitely pray for you and Paul.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your husband may be ill and I will indeed remember him in my prayers. Try contacting the British embassy and tell them your plight, have all relevant details, ie hospital appointment date name of hospital plus the doctors name. I hope that you hear good news soon.

Maiden


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Joppa said:


> There is no mechanism for expediting your application if you didn't pay for priority. You either wait and hope you get your passport back with your visa in time, or request the return of your passport for urgent reasons, which usually means withdrawing your application. If you have already given your biometrics, then no refund of your fees is normally made, and you'll have to re-apply and pay again. Business days exclude UK and US holidays. If you wish to withdraw your application, see https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=refund_visafee
> 
> I will definitely pray for you and Paul.


Joppa, thank-you, that was the page I was trying to find! Thank-you. Paul's asked me to wait to go into 'get home NOW' mode until we have his test results back, but knowing the right page really helps should it become necessary to get my passport back so I can go. Thank-you!

Izzysmum, thank-you for your prayers


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry to hear that your husband may be ill and I will indeed remember him in my prayers. Try contacting the British embassy and tell them your plight, have all relevant details, ie hospital appointment date name of hospital plus the doctors name. I hope that you hear good news soon.
> 
> Maiden


Thank-you, I'll do that if the need arises. Naturally I hope he's wrong, and the symptoms he's having are due to aging (we're in our 50s), but if he is going into treatment, his medical team will help with documentation-they're wonderful, and were very positive when we went last year for his annual check but his primary doctor did say she would help with any documentation if Paul were to need care again.

At the time I hoped she was just being forward thinking and thorough, but now, well, maybe she had a feeling last summer.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

Thinking of you and sending prayers. I'm sorry you have the added stress of waiting for your visa and being apart from your husband during a time like this. Hope it arrives soon - take care!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

twoLsmummy said:


> Thinking of you and sending prayers. I'm sorry you have the added stress of waiting for your visa and being apart from your husband during a time like this. Hope it arrives soon - take care!


Thank-you, TwoLsmummy. Hopefully the visa will move forward while we're waiting for his test results. And of course, hopefully the tests will come back that he's fine, that's the biggest stress right now. It's way more stress than either of us ever expected-I am sure we're not the first people to go through something like this, but it sure feels like it right now.

I appreciate everyone's good wishes, thank-you all for replying. And Joppa, thank-you again for the link, I was a bit of a basket case this afternoon (CDT) about this and could not get it together enough to find that page.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Update: I've just received an email from the UKBA, my visa has been issued and my passport, etc, will be arriving on "...the next business day."

I'll be home by early next week, and with my husband to await the results of the tests. We've decided I am going to call the airlines the minute the passport is in my hand, hopefully I'll be able to get a flight within hours, and be on my way.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Great news, so happy for you. 

Just waiting for my visa now...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Shelby said:


> Great news, so happy for you.
> 
> Just waiting for my visa now...


Hang in there, it seems like forever when you send off that packet of paperwork and they acknowledge receipt. When I got up this morning I was actually saying out loud-"Not gonna be there at the inbox, not gonna be there, not gonna be there..."

And of course, it was. 

I didn't choose priority, and I'm really kicking myself for that, but the "...UK visa has been issued..." email arrived to the inbox one day ahead of the original timeline given when the receipt acknowledgement email arrived, so it really wasn't forever-just felt like it, lol!

And most importantly, I'll be home in time to be with my husband if his test results come back showing the cancer has recurred. 

Thank-you to everyone who prayed, sent out good vibes, and positive thoughts that my visa would come through quickly!


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Hang in there, it seems like forever when you send off that packet of paperwork and they acknowledge receipt. When I got up this morning I was actually saying out loud-"Not gonna be there at the inbox, not gonna be there, not gonna be there..."
> 
> And of course, it was.
> 
> ...


Guess what??

I've just got an email too, visa is on it's way!!! Only sent application in on Monday, I'm so so so so happy!!!!

I've never been so stressed in my life but now it's done I'm so pleased.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Shelby said:


> Guess what??
> 
> I've just got an email too, visa is on it's way!!! Only sent application in on Monday, I'm so so so so happy!!!!
> 
> I've never been so stressed in my life but now it's done I'm so pleased.


WOOHOO, that's fabulous! Congrats, and enjoy your lane:


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> WOOHOO, that's fabulous! Congrats, and enjoy your lane:


Thanks - I hope everything is ok with your husband.

I can't fly until August 17th though due to my age, but at least I know for sure I can go home with my husband forever now


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Shelby said:


> Thanks - I hope everything is ok with your husband.
> 
> I can't fly until August 17th though due to my age, but at least I know for sure I can go home with my husband forever now


LOL, I'd have that reservation in hand and be packed-ready2go on the earliest flight available 17th Aug

It's a wonderful feeling to have that entry clearance settlement visa over, isn't it?! I love that barring a family emergency back here in the States I'll never have to leave my husband again-the ILR visa is done from the UK so we won't have to come back to the States anytime soon to await a visa, whew!

And hopefully my husband will have good results from his tests. But knowing I will be home next week is the best news no matter what-if the cancer is back I'll be right there with him to fight the third fight against it. He went through the first two bouts (2001 and 2003) alone  Not this time if it's back, and that's a huge relief for us both!

Enjoy this time before you go home-take lots of pics, visit all the places you won't see again for a long time, and spend time with your American loved ones. It's a poignant time really, but these are memory making times to take home to the UK with you.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> *LOL, I'd have that reservation in hand and be packed-ready2go on the earliest flight available 17th Aug*
> .


I have already got a flight booked on the 17th 

Counting down the days!



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> It's a wonderful feeling to have that entry clearance settlement visa over, isn't it?! I love that barring a family emergency back here in the States I'll never have to leave my husband again-the ILR visa is done from the UK so we won't have to come back to the States anytime soon to await a visa, whew!
> 
> .


I know, it's the best feeling ever isn't it, joy and relief all mixed together!!



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Enjoy this time before you go home-take lots of pics, visit all the places you won't see again for a long time, and spend time with your American loved ones. It's a poignant time really, but these are memory making times to take home to the UK with you.


Thanks, I will, I'm staying with my parents in a state I've never even visited before in my life, I'll treat it as a vacation but I still miss my husband very much, it's just so much easier now the visa stuff is done.



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> And hopefully my husband will have good results from his tests. But knowing I will be home next week is the best news no matter what-if the cancer is back I'll be right there with him to fight the third fight against it. He went through the first two bouts (2001 and .


Your husband is obviously a fighter, with you in his corner he'll be even stronger this time and beat it for good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

UPDATE: I arrived home on the 18th, only delayed a couple of hours in-spite of the weather in Newark and the computer outage my airline went through while I was trying to get home.

While in line in Atlanta for a repeatedly delayed flight to Newark, NJ, my husband telephoned to say the results had been such that his doctor had ordered further scans scheduled for yesterday.

We went up for the scans yesterday and it looks as though he is OK, so the doctor is thinking he pulled some muscles and ligaments whilst riding his bicycle on an 18 miles run through the local countryside. We are still awaiting official word, but things look very good!

Thank-you to you all for your good wishes


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the good news with us! It's so difficult not to fear the worst, but maybe as it turns out, fearing the worst is the best prevention for having it actually happen.

Just think what a great reunion you'll have once your visa comes through.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent news....I'm so happy for you!!!
As a 14 years' cancer survivor, I know what you were going through... the waiting is always the worst part!!
Congrats on the great result!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Thanks for sharing the good news with us! It's so difficult not to fear the worst, but maybe as it turns out, fearing the worst is the best prevention for having it actually happen.
> 
> Just think what a great reunion you'll have once your visa comes through.
> Cheers,
> Bev


LOL, the "Your UK visa has been issued..." arrived Friday 9th June, the hard copies on the following Monday, and I was back in the UK on the 18th 

Although we hadn't the 'all-clear', the reunion was great  It was good to wait with him until yesterday when he had the ultrasound-he was so sure that he was going in for a new round of chemo that he shaved his hair off in anticipation. The look on his face when the radiologist said "I'm not seeing anything." was the best sight I've seen in a long time, and I am really glad I was able to be with him!

@Mamasue-too right! He has to wait for the official "All Clear" but the radiologist broke the rules and told him she didn't see anything. His oncologist was very encouraging when we telephoned her to let her know that; she wants to review everything but will ring next week and said she thinks it's just 'weekend warrior' syndrome, and told him to ease back into so much activity. Ha, if I'd been here when he decided to go on an 18 mile bicycle ride, I'd have told him the same thing!


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Great news!! So happy for you!


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

That's great news!!! VERY happy for you.


----------

